# Hilliards Creek Brisbane Launching Spot?



## bongorust (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey mate, not seen Hilliards mouth before but Tingalpa Ck is always a good spot to launch. Head to the Thorneside railway station & follow the road down to the ramp or head down Thorneside Rd to the other boat ramp on your left. You can head up the creek or strait out the mouth


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

it gets very shallow there so high tide is the only option for launch and retrieve


----------



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

hey guys, if you try eprapah creek try this launch spot. will be muddy on the low but still managble


----------



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

the first bigger circle is where you have to park and then its a couple of hundred meter walk


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

hey boys probably too late notice-wise but Jake and I will be hitting Raby Bay at 4 tomorrow for a jack session, you're welcome to tag along (provided you don't get one before me) :lol:


----------



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

if i didn't have to work tommorrow lapse, i would join you. but chasing jacks with scater is worth a sicky!! :lol: fingers crossed scater you win a few of those arm wrestles mate ;-)


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

My new outfit, 2000 heartland XA running 20lb fireline and 38lb siglon fluro:










My determined face: :lol: :lol: :lol:










It's on like donkey kong


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Only if you're secretly a Jack!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

looking forward to it mate!


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry for the hijack but I did two sessions in Raby Bay canals recently, Tuesday afternoon and Wednesday morning. I have not had time to post a trip report for these (due to unreasonable working hours  ) but will remedy this tomorrow.

Quick summary. Tuesday, got smashed once with no hook up, caught a nice cod and a couple of small bream and flathead, all under the pontoons. And the next morning, snapped a TT jig head on a hook up :twisted: , caught a PB yak bream (under the same pontoon as the cod), a "happy moment" :lol: , had a hit on a popper I used for barra years ago but no hookup, and a smallish flatty dropped beside the yak. Oh and a grinner on the troll on the way back to the ramp :lol:

Both times fished were on the run out and I was a little late launching in the morning but I reckon there are a few nice fish to be had under the pylons, provided you are nice and quiet ;-)

The structure, diversity of fish species, the abundance of mullet, and the rocky points and deep water all say to me that there would be some very nice fish holding in the canals. I spoke to a local (nice bloke), who showed me the massive bream holding under his pontoon, but ignoring my SP :lol: He also said that you get some small schools of good sized Queenies and that the jacks have come on to the chew lately.

I just wish I wasn't working the cricket for the next few days ;-)


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

I fished Hilliards creek a couple of weekends ago, i launched at high tide and fished the mouth and the rubble patches for half-a-dozen very small snapper at around 1pm i called it quits and TRIED to go back up the creek, well about an hour later i had dragged my kayak back into deep enough water in the creek itself and made my way back to the launch spot at Bligh Street it was probably 30-40cm deep all the way. I only weigh 60odd kgs so i can get up some skinny water lol
But yeah there are a few submerged rocks in the creek at low tide that i came across so i will be back to throw some lures at them soon


----------

